# Arena size?



## CandyCanes

if you have the money, a 20x60 metre arena. its the standard dressage area size 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy

Since you specified "WESTERN RIDING" arena size....

CALF ROPING - 100 feet x 300 feet TEAM ROPING - 150 feet x 300 feet STEER WRESTLING - 100 feet x 300 feet BARREL RACING - 150 feet x 200 feet WESTERN PLEASURE - 100 feet x 200 feet

Here is where that came from....
The article also explains some of the shape of arenas, why they may be important. 
_HorseCity.com - Riding arena size for Western disciplines?

_As for fencing...if you have a horse who is respectful of barriers, a low fence like seen outlining a dressage arena would suffice. 
If you are needing to restrict, use as a turnout or for other purposes then a "real" fence should be considered. Then it could be wood rail, wire fence with a wood top rail or even some of that wide fence tape so it is visible to the moving horse...
I would not use electrified fence in a riding arena as getting a horse to ride close to it on the rail as you must indeed do and should do sometimes could be difficult and painful to you if you connected with that electrically charged wire...you and your horse could and probably would be hurt one way or the other...

Since you also mentioned English riding and that could be various disciplines and size needed...
_StableWise - Arena Construction - Size

_ This is another super informative article that applies to all kinds and disciplines of riding when building a arena...size, footing, grading, uses...very nice bit of information to have, consider and think about before you start your project.{you may need to copy & paste the next one as it did not appear to link correctly, sorry}
_http://www.chronofhorse.com/article/farm-design-part-three-building-riding-ring-more-footing-ground_


----------



## DuckDodgers

I wouldn't go any smaller than a small dressage arena (20x40 meters). A large dressage arena would be even better. Any smaller than that and it doesn't seem worth the effort, IMO. Beyond that, as large as you can make it within monetary and practical reasons. I thought I was happy with smaller arenas at my previous barns until I moved to my current one with a massive arena. The extra space is a ton of fun!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

We have a 100' x 200' ring of corral panels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves

horselovinguy said:


> Since you specified "WESTERN RIDING" arena size....
> 
> CALF ROPING - 100 feet x 300 feet TEAM ROPING - 150 feet x 300 feet STEER WRESTLING - 100 feet x 300 feet BARREL RACING - 150 feet x 200 feet WESTERN PLEASURE - 100 feet x 200 feet
> 
> Here is where that came from....
> The article also explains some of the shape of arenas, why they may be important.
> _HorseCity.com - Riding arena size for Western disciplines?
> 
> _As for fencing...if you have a horse who is respectful of barriers, a low fence like seen outlining a dressage arena would suffice.
> If you are needing to restrict, use as a turnout or for other purposes then a "real" fence should be considered. Then it could be wood rail, wire fence with a wood top rail or even some of that wide fence tape so it is visible to the moving horse...
> I would not use electrified fence in a riding arena as getting a horse to ride close to it on the rail as you must indeed do and should do sometimes could be difficult and painful to you if you connected with that electrically charged wire...you and your horse could and probably would be hurt one way or the other...
> 
> Since you also mentioned English riding and that could be various disciplines and size needed...
> _StableWise - Arena Construction - Size
> 
> _ This is another super informative article that applies to all kinds and disciplines of riding when building a arena...size, footing, grading, uses...very nice bit of information to have, consider and think about before you start your project.{you may need to copy & paste the next one as it did not appear to link correctly, sorry}
> _http://www.chronofhorse.com/article/farm-design-part-three-building-riding-ring-more-footing-ground_


We have thought about the low fencing idea. It would work for Angel, but I don't think Jinxx would respect it, which is the main reason I would like to build one. 

Actually we were going to build it out of electric fencing. About 3 years ago my parents bought the property next us and the back 5 acres was a big pasture with electric fencing. So I was planning on using that since we already have it and can't really afford to buy anything. The fencing for the arena wouldn't be hot though. Their pen now is electric so they already know about it and wouldn't test the fencing if the arena was made of it.

That info is good to know. I don't do any roping and don't see it happening while living here, so no need to build a roping sized arena. I would like to get into barrels with Jinxx eventually so I think I'll try to gor for a 150' x 200'



DuckDodgers said:


> I wouldn't go any smaller than a small dressage arena (20x40 meters). A large dressage arena would be even better. Any smaller than that and it doesn't seem worth the effort, IMO. Beyond that, as large as you can make it within monetary and practical reasons. I thought I was happy with smaller arenas at my previous barns until I moved to my current one with a massive arena. The extra space is a ton of fun!


In the 8 1/2 years of having horses I have never had an arena, so at this point anything is nice. Although, like you said, I would like to build something that is worth it. These past years I have a little plot of area that I do most of my work in, plus a small round pen. It's maybe 50' x 100' and then I do also ride in the back 5 acres a bit, but it would be nice to have a designated area. I have also put a couple rides on Jinxx and when he ready to get out of the arena it would be nice to have an enclosed area just incase something happen,


----------



## DuckDodgers

ThunderingHooves said:


> We have thought about the low fencing idea. It would work for Angel, but I don't think Jinxx would respect it, which is the main reason I would like to build one.
> 
> Actually we were going to build it out of electric fencing. About 3 years ago my parents bought the property next us and the back 5 acres was a big pasture with electric fencing. So I was planning on using that since we already have it and can't really afford to buy anything. The fencing for the arena wouldn't be hot though. Their pen now is electric so they already know about it and wouldn't test the fencing if the arena was made of it.
> 
> That info is good to know. I don't do any roping and don't see it happening while living here, so no need to build a roping sized arena. I would like to get into barrels with Jinxx eventually so I think I'll try to gor for a 150' x 200'
> 
> 
> 
> In the 8 1/2 years of having horses I have never had an arena, so at this point anything is nice. Although, like you said, I would like to build something that is worth it. These past years I have a little plot of area that I do most of my work in, plus a small round pen. It's maybe 50' x 100' and then I do also ride in the back 5 acres a bit, but it would be nice to have a designated area. I have also put a couple rides on Jinxx and when he ready to get out of the arena it would be nice to have an enclosed area just incase something happen,


I guess that my logic is just that it's not worth spending the money on it if it's not going to be big enough to use practically. If I couldn't make one that big then I'd just put up a round pen out of panels for working with the young horse and plan on riding out the rest of the time. Especially on the short dimension anything shorter than 20 meters (65 ft) and your horse is constantly on a curve. The extra space would be particularly important on a younger, unbalanced horse. If money is an issue then I'd hold off and wait until you can afford to build something bigger.

Of course, it's what suits you/your space/your budget best. Those are just my opinions on the matter... 150'x200' seems adequate to satisfy most needs! Also, consider the shape of the arena. Would you prefer to have a more square shape with no short sides, or would you be better served to have a more rectangular arena with two long sides and two short? I don't see a problem with using electric fencing around the arena provided that you make darn sure it's not turned on!  You can always upgrade as money comes available if you wish.


----------



## farmpony84

Mine is 100x80 and it's plenty large for western pleasure, hunter under saddle, trail class, and a four course jump. It would really need to be bigger if you wanted to do reining or barrels I would think...


----------



## STT GUY

We ended up with a net usable space of 115 x 160 and its plenty of space. We used flex fence by Ramm.


----------



## stevenson

my arena is 100 x 60 , we do not rope , barrels etc, I like the rounded corners, its enough room to mess around in, horse cannot get to out of control, can set a small jump up in the center. at the moment is fenced with corral panels, and i did have a horse spook and jump out of it.
I would be leary of hot wires etc, I have horses try to rub me off on the fence.


----------



## STT GUY

Oh...I forgot to include this, the larger the arena size the more grooming time and water it takes to keep it in shape. Here in the desert the less water needed the better.


----------



## DancingArabian

No one ever says "aww my arena is too big". No one. If you need a smaller space like a dressage arena you can easily portion that inside the bigger space. I currently ride in a 200'x120' arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89

Mine is 150x300. I can do just about anything in it. It is fenced with 4 board pvc, so low maintenance and I had the footing done, so it works for just about any event. No slip and slide and no sinking. I have wp, hus, and barrel horses


----------



## QtrBel

We do a little bit of everything. I started with a 180x 300 foot area that we leveled and seeded. I left a couple of trees at the far end closer to one corner and have both a walk through and drive through gate at the other end (walk through on the short side that goes into the yard and drive through on the long side that goes into the pasture). There is a water trough next to the drive through gate for ease of watering as we have to fill a drum and haul it to empty into the trough. This is surrounded by electric that can be easily disconnected from the rest of the perimeter fence. I have horses that hear electric so if they are just in there grazing then it has to be on but when riding it is off. This area has a small 20 x 40 meter area that is a sandy clay base with sand on top close to the end with the gates for dressage work. That leaves room for a round pen that is oval in shape and jumps along the perimeter. We at any given time have poles set up or if the oval pen (think very small arena to start a horse or build a riders confidence) is not up then the barrels may be. We can configure it for all sorts of things even driving exercises. It has been our recovery area and weaning spot more than once. In the yard just outside the fence is a 60 foot round pen if there is an animal in there that needs to be moved so we can ride. OOps forgot to add there are also trees along the far long side that you can weave through easily at a trot. For us this worked perfect and gave us an area that is truly functional for all sorts of riding or keeping horses in. If there aren't any that need separated out then we open it for grazing when the grass needs it. ETA it is just over an acre so it does take up a chunk but opens into another 6+ acre pasture. Depending on the number of horses you have it could be something like that could work for you. The kids that come visit do mini trial rides around the various obstacles and love it.


----------



## BDK

Hey farmpony84! I am looking to build the exact size arena 100 x 80 that you have. Could you share any insights or things you like or don't like about the size? I love doing courses but don't need anything too extravagant... also appreciate solid flat work. How many jumps can you fit in yours comfortably? Any courses that work best that are challenging but not too tight? Would love to have a bigger arena but size of the property just doesn't allow it. Any insight from you would be amazing and greatly appreciated. 

I'm new to this forum so if it would be better to private message me please let me know! Thanks!!


----------



## QtrBel

BDK there are several books that discuss what goes into designing a course and the spacing as well as number of jumps and layout plus course patterns so you know the best order to take the jumps or if you can run more than one direction or order. I'd look into some decent used copies as they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## starstripesnip

100x200 is a good size 🙂


----------



## Avna

From "Horsekeeping on a Small Acreage" by Cherry Hill

Her suggested minimums:

dressage arena small -- 66' x 132'
dressage arena large -- 66' x 198'
calf roping -- 100' x 300'
team roping -- 150' x 300' 
pleasure riding -- 100-150' x 200-250'
barrel racing -- 150' x 260'
jumping -- at least 150' x300'
driving -- 150' x 250'


----------



## horselovinguy

_*This thread was started 4 + years ago... *_
Still pertinent information shared ...


We have a new member who has resurrected a few older threads...


Ask questions, post accordingly but those originally posting have moved on or made decisions already.
_hlg.._


----------

